# Amazon Flex



## STL Driver (Apr 10, 2016)

Is there somewhere on the net I can find when and if flex is coming to my home town (St Louis). I have been reading all the good things drivers have been saying on this forum and would love to drive for Amazon flex. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

https://flex.amazon.com/. just put your info in there and they will let you know.


----------



## STL Driver (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks man. I signed up. I wish there was a little more information on there.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Download the prime now app for ordering, put your zip code in and select the notify me button. You will get an email shortly before it launches letting you know it is coming to your area.


----------



## STL Driver (Apr 10, 2016)

nice....that is a good idea.


----------



## z289sec (Apr 6, 2016)

Signed up, but never heard anything from them. Is this common?


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Very common. Download the app and fill in all of your details, and you will be able to start within 3 days, pending the background check:


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

uberbomber said:


> Very common. Download the app and fill in all of your details, and you will be able to start within 3 days, pending the background check:


Pretty sure Amazon doesn't want their app linked on a public forum. People that have signed up will hear directly from Amazon when there's an opening in their market.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

GrandpaD said:


> Pretty sure Amazon doesn't want their app linked on a public forum. People that have signed up will hear directly from Amazon when there's an opening in their market.


Thanks for that little tidbit. I had planned on only keeping the link up for a few hours, but now, I think I'll keep it up for a bit longer.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

Now in the Seattle, New York, Richmond, Nashville, Portland, Raleigh, Virginia Beach, Austin, Dallas, Baltimore, Miami, Atlanta, Houston, San Antonio, Las Vegas, Phoenix, Minneapolis/St. Paul, Indianapolis, Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Columbus metro areas.

From their website


----------



## techtn (Apr 24, 2016)

there is a hold up in nashville


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I 'signed up' last December and only received the follow up email for the survey and online information session a few days ago.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I signed up last year and got an email a few months ago. I was to busy, so I let it pass. Now the are emailing me again to start?


----------

